# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  बचपन की याद

## garima

ऐसी चीज़ें जिन्हें 90 के दशक में पैदा हुआ हर बच्चा आज मिस करता है

----------


## garima

बीता हुआ समय हमें हमेशा अच्छा लगता है, चाहे वो अच्छा रहा हो या फिर दुश्वारियों से भरा. और यदि वह बीता हुआ समय हमारा बचपन और 90 के दशक के दिन हो तो फिर क्या कहने!. जब शाम को खेलने के लिए दोस्त खोजने नहीं पड़ते थे, जब चिट्ठियां ही संदेश भेजने का जरिया हुआ करती थीं. जब टेक्नॉलॉजी हमारे बेडरूम तक नहीं घुसा था. जब हमारे पास दूसरों और ख़ुद के लिए पर्याप्त समय था. हम दूरदर्शन से ही पूरी तरह संतुष्ट थे. आज वह समय बेशक बीत चुका है, मगर हम आज भी उन बचपन की यादों से बाहर नहीं आना चाहते. 
यहां हम ख़ास आपके लिए लेकर आए हैं 90 के दशक की ऐसी चीज़ें जो आपको फिर से आपके बचपन में ले जाने की गारंटी हैं...

----------


## garima

1. हर रविवार की सुबह ही-मैन (He-Man) को पढ़ने के लिए अख़बार खोजना.
ही मैन और मास्टर्स ऑफ यूनिवर्स वो कुछ ख़ास चीज़ें थीं जिन्हें पढ़ने के लिए हम आंखें मलते  हुए भी उठ जाया करते थे, आख़िर बाद में दोस्तों को जाकर उसकी कहानी जो सुनानी होती थी.

----------


## garima

2. सुपरहीरोज़ की बात हो तो हम-सभी के फेवरेट शक्तिमान का जिक्र तो बनता है बॉस...
आज भले ही कितने ही सुपरहीरोज़ आ चुके हों, मगर शक्तिमान हमेशा हमारी पहली पसंद रहेगा. आख़िर वह दोस्त पहले  और सुपरहीरो बाद मेंं था, और Sorry Shaktiman को भला  कोई कैसे भूल सकता है?

----------


## garima

3. मोगली और उसकी जंगलमंडली के साथ-साथ  दानासुर को भला कोई कैसे भूल सकता है...
जंगलबुक और दानासुर मेंं से फेवरेट तय करने में मुझे बड़ी परेशानी होती है,  मैं तो दोनों को ही रखना चाहूंगा. बगीरा और बल्लू के साथ-साथ शेर खान के आतंक को कोई कैसे भूल सकता है? मगर हम सभी छिप्पकली के नाना-दानासुर को भी बेइंतहा चाहते थे.

----------


## garima

4.महाभारत के बाद इतवार कभी भी वैसा सुनहरा नहीं रहा...
इसे देखने के बाद हम ख़ुद को हिंदी में पारंगत मानने लगे थे, और हम कैसे-कैसे आलोचनात्मक नज़रिया विकसित कर बैठे वो भी सोचने वाली ही बात है. शुक्रिया बी.आर.चोपड़ा साब

----------


## garima

5. और उस दौर में यदि चंद्रकांता का जिक्र न हो तो शायद यह बेईमानी होगी...
उस दौर के सारे लड़के चंद्रकांता को अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड बनाना चाहते थे,

----------


## garima

6. या फिर पोटली बाबा की कहानियां...
उसकी पोटली से पुतलियां निकलती थींं, और किस्सागोई का ऐसा अद्भुत नज़ार फिर कभी देखने को नहीं मिला...

----------


## garima

7. और फिर विक्रम-बैतैाल, हातिमताई के साथ-साथ अली बाबा और चालीस चोर तो था ही...
हम इन सीरियल्स से कितना डरा करते थे, मगर इनका रोमांच भी तो अजीब हुआ करता था...

----------


## garima

8.गर्मी की छुट्टियां फिर कभी वैसी नहीं रही जैसी राज कॉमिक्स के किरदारों के साथ हुआ करती थीं.
किराये पर इन कॉमिक्स को लाना और फिर घंटे भर में ही उन्हें पढ़ कर पहुंचाने चले जाना भी क्या पागलपना था. सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव, बांकेलाल, नागराज और डोगा के साथ बीतते दिन भी क्या दिन थे.

----------


## garima

. 9..और कई बार जब हमें बाहर नहीं जाने दिया जाता था तो सुपर मारियो, कौन्ट्रा जैसे वीडियो गेम्स ही हमारे सबसे अच्छे साथी हुआ करते थे.
मां-बाबूजी सोचते थे कि हमें पनिशमेंट मिली है और हम फूलटू मज़े में रहते थे.

----------


## garima

10. य़ा फिर बाबूजी के साथ जाकर हलवाई की दुकान से समोसे लेकर आना और उसे खट्टी-मीठी चटनी के साथ खाना कौन भूल सकता है?
उन दिनों न हमें कोलस्ट्रॉल का डर था न पेट खराब होने का. समोसे और जलेबियां हम छक कर खाया करते थे

----------


## garima

11. और फिर हमारे जूते चमकाने के लिए वो किवी और चेरी की पॉलिस की बात ही कुछ और थी...
वो स्पोर्ट्स सूज़ का दौर नहीं था, मगर जो कुछ भी था. हमारे दिल के पास था. अपने जूते को दूसरे के जूते के कंपटीशन में चमकाना कोई आसान काम थोड़े न था.

----------


## garima

अगर हमारे पास ऐसी कोई मशीन होती जिसकी मदद से हम अतीत में जा सकते तो हम किसी भी कीमत पर उस बीते समय को लौटा लाते. आख़िर मिस्टर इंडिया की घड़ी हमारे सपने में उन दिनों ही तो आया करती थी. हम जानते हैं कि समय कभी किसी के लिए रुकेगा नहीं और बदलाव भी प्रकृति का नियम है. मगर फिर भी वे बीते हुए दिन हम हमेशा मिस करेंगे. और उन्हें याद करना हम अपना अधिकार समझते हैं.  ये तो रही हमारी बात मगर इसके बावजूद भी आपको लगता है कि हमसे कुछ छूट गया है तो इस सूत्र में अवश्य डाले

----------


## shriram

> Attachment 906397
> 
> 1. हर रविवार की सुबह ही-मैन (He-Man) को पढ़ने के लिए अख़बार खोजना.
> ही मैन और मास्टर्स ऑफ यूनिवर्स वो कुछ ख़ास चीज़ें थीं जिन्हें पढ़ने के लिए हम आंखें मलते  हुए भी उठ जाया करते थे, आख़िर बाद में दोस्तों को जाकर उसकी कहानी जो सुनानी होती थी.


आपसे हम पूरी तरह से सहमत है .

----------


## garima

धन्यवाद श्री राम जी सूत्र में आने और  बचपन की याद से सहमत होने के लिए

----------


## MahaThug

अच्छा सुत्र है, ईसे चालु रखिए ना गरिमाजी !

----------


## Prajaakta

मोगली एंड अलिफ़ लैला....बहुत मिस करता हु

----------


## garima

> अच्छा सुत्र है, ईसे चालु रखिए ना गरिमाजी !


Dhanyawad सूत्र पसन्द आया आपको।
कोशिश करुँगी जल्दी सूत्र को वापस आगे बढ़ाने की।

----------


## MahaThug

वाह मजा आ गया !

----------


## Bawla000

Stone Boy serial..
Kile ka rahasaya.....sab darte the magar dekhte bhi the.........
sunday ko ane wala Disney and Micky mouse cartoon show....

----------

